# The new guy from AZ.



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome from a fellow Arizona member. TTT = to the top same as bump just bringing up their ad to the top so people will see it.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* archeryaz. Have fun here.


----------



## archeryaz (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey thanks for the information. Hope to hear from you again. Thanks!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Jimmy Su (Oct 11, 2010)

Just joined myself. Look forward to learning!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

